
Google Launches New Book Database - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/17/books/17words.html?src=twr
======
Volscio
Anyone come up with good charts on this? Not that this is a perfect
comparison, but here is "self interest" vs. "civic duty":

[http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=self+interest,civ...](http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=self+interest,civic+duty&year_start=1920&year_end=2000&corpus=0&smoothing=3)

